#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwe studio L1 Radio

## Atlantic-Showservice

L1 Heeft onlangs haar nieuwe studio's in gebruik genomen.
Bij de nieuwbouw heeft de Stichting Omroep Limburg (houdster van de zendmachtiging en eigenaar van het pand van L1) gekozen voor een volledig digitale opzet.


De Digitale Studer Vista 8 mengtafel voor het nabewerken van opnames en eventueel als eindregietafel bij grote produkties in de nieuwe studio's


De opening van het pand werd live uitgezonden op televisie. Links de eigen radioreportagewagen. Tot voor kort zat in deze wagen een Otari mengtafel, maar sinds enkele weken staat ook in deze wagen een Studer Vista 8 digitale mengtafel.


Als enigste omroep in Nederland maakt L1 gebruik van mengtafels van het Zwitserse merk Mandozzi (http://www.mandozzi.ch). In totaal heeft L1 4 Mandozzi GMix regeltafels in gebruik: 2 x RK, 1 x DJ-studio en 1 x in televisie regie.

----------


## test12

> citaat:Waarom heeft een dag maar 24 uur? Kom er 24 te kort.....



Met deze nieuwe speeltjes begrijp ik dat helemaal!

gr. Herman

----------


## Ibvee

Hehe, ik zou graag ook een keertje komen spelen  :Wink:  woon helaas aan de andere kant van het land... :Frown: 

Wat is jou connectie met deze omroep?

----------


## Atlantic-Showservice

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> Hehe, ik zou graag ook een keertje komen spelen  woon helaas aan de andere kant van het land...
> 
> Wat is jou connectie met deze omroep?



Toen de omroep nog Omroep Limburg heette heb ik er een tijdje free lance gewerkt als technicus. Ook toen was de omroep niet slecht bedeeld. Twee Studer 963 mengtafels, die geheel custom made waren gebouwd voor Omroep Limburg maakte van deze regeltafels dat er maar twee op de hele wereld bestonden! Tegenwoordig hou ik me eigenlijk alleen nog bezig met transport en logistiek (vrachtwagenchauffeur) en webdesign. Maar oude liefde roest niet, en zo nu en dan breng ik mijn toenmalige collega's nog een bezoekje.

----------

